# Dusk moss mix vs NEHERP moss slurry



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Dusk moss mix-50g(1.76oz) cost:$16.99
NEHEPR moss slurry-12oz cost:$19.99

The price difference for these two products is pretty large. Of course I don’t mind paying the money if one is way better looking than the other. Was hoping someone on here could tell me there experience with it and shoot me some photos of their grown in mix. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just an FYI if you using the weight difference to judge the pricing, the reason why it seems you are getting a lot more from NEHERP its because it is a pre processed slurry (meaning that it is already mixed in water which adds to the weight). The Dusk Moss Mix comes dry and you mix water in to make the slurry, while NEHERP is ready to go and you just paint it on.

I have good result with NEHERP moss slurry, mostly moss in higher light level and in the more shaded area I got some sort of liverwort growing. As for the dusk moss mix, I recently purchased a bag but have not had a chance to try it out yet (will probably be this weekend when I use some on a new tank I am building).


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

I would really like to see people's opinions too. I've used NEherp moss with good results, even a fern that popped up out of nowhere, but I'd like to hear what people say about the dusk moss mix.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

charoozz520 said:


> Just an FYI if you using the weight difference to judge the pricing, the reason why it seems you are getting a lot more from NEHERP its because it is a pre processed slurry (meaning that it is already mixed in water which adds to the weight). The Dusk Moss Mix comes dry and you mix water in to make the slurry, while NEHERP is ready to go and you just paint it on.
> 
> 
> 
> I have good result with NEHERP moss slurry, mostly moss in higher light level and in the more shaded area I got some sort of liverwort growing. As for the dusk moss mix, I recently purchased a bag but have not had a chance to try it out yet (will probably be this weekend when I use some on a new tank I am building).




Would you have a chance to post a picture? I’m planning to use mine on the substrate layer as well as painted on to the background and wood pieces I have in the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

jarteta97 said:


> I would really like to see people's opinions too. I've used NEherp moss with good results, even a fern that popped up out of nowhere, but I'd like to hear what people say about the dusk moss mix.




That sounds awesome. Do you have any pictures you could share?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Austindg13 said:


> That sounds awesome. Do you have any pictures you could share?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a picture pre-trimming after about 2 years of growth:










Here's two pictures after a couple of weeks of growth post-trimming:


















I don't have any close ups, and the pictures give it a more yellow look than it actually has, but I should be able to get some this weekend.

Edit: Also, the fern growing out of the cork tube in the foreground on the right came from the NEherp moss.


----------



## mpedersen (Jun 30, 2014)

I've tried many different types of moss, including both the Dusk Moss and the NEHEPR Slurry.

The NEHERP mix has largely failed to produce...maybe I had a bad batch or didn't apply it quickly enough. Conversely, the Dusk Moss dried mix has performed extremely well every time I've applied it. There are easily 3-4 different types of moss springing forth out of the Dusk Moss mix, and at least one other plantlet as of yet unknown. 

I also think the Dusk Moss mix will go a lot further. I've used it in 2 vivariums, and on a bunch of coconut husks I set up in a holding container, and I still have boatloads of the mix left. The NE Herp slurry (I got the smallest size available) was only enough to apply to roughly two shoeboxes worth of surface area, rather sparsely at that.

My vote based on personal experience would be Dusk Moss mix.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Awesome guys thanks for the info. I’ll be going with the dusk moss mix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbrutger (Jun 5, 2015)

I've had way better luck with Dusk Moss Mix, but maybe that's just me. I use fairly bright lights and mist heavily.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

jarteta97 said:


> Here's a picture pre-trimming after about 2 years of growth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks awesome man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

Can the dusk moss mix be mixed with ABG or spread on top and still work great? Looks interesting though. I personally have added fern spores to ABG but have yet to use it in a vivarium. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

jarteta97 said:


> Here's a picture pre-trimming after about 2 years of growth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What plant is that on the background? The one that looks like a vine. Is it a Ficus of some sort? Thanks
Looks amazing by the way!


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

It's ficus pumila. To be honest, I regret having ever put it in the tank. While it does have a nice overgrown look once grown out, it chokes out everything in its path. For many, they're ok with this, as long as it looks good, but I like to maintain a little variety in my tank, and ficus pumila just makes that very difficult. Despite pulling about 90% of it out of the tank a couple months ago, it's already trying to choke my bromeliads again (hence their crappy growth). If you trim it enough, it can have a nice, covering growth, but if you let it go like I did, it'll absolutely take over.


----------



## Roscoe09 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks. I haven’t decided if I want to add some to my tanks.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

If anyone can post a picture of their dusk moss mix grown in I’d really appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

